# No flow betta walstad



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just picked up a betta tank 2.5 and I am thinking about trying out the Walstad method, by that I mean not just dirt but also direct light near a window and the whole nine. I know that the water should have at least a powerhead for movement but I would like to try it without any flow. I am concerned about the dirt not getting enough oxygen and or decomp. creating too much bioload in such a small tank. Thoughts??


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Prepare the soil as suggested in the sticky "suitable soils" and use a thin layer below the cap.


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

How thin are we talkin' 1/4 inch, 1/2 inch


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I used 1/2" in a 3.5 gallon.


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks ended up using MTS just in case a lot less organics that way I don't have to worry


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Walzon1. In tanks that small you shouldn't NEED a filter. However, both Michael and myself will tell you it's better to be safe than sorry. Regarding the oxygenation of the dirt: rooting plants(plants that have advanced roots and, not just anchor roots) will provide plenty of oxygen to the substrate. Drawf sag., Cryptocoryne, for example will help this out a lot. Stem plants will pull some oxygen down as well but not like the ones I listed. Sorry about your bad experience on TPT. Good to see you on here though.


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

HDBenson said:


> Hi Walzon1. In tanks that small you shouldn't NEED a filter. However, both Michael and myself will tell you it's better to be safe than sorry. Regarding the oxygenation of the dirt: rooting plants(plants that have advanced roots and, not just anchor roots) will provide plenty of oxygen to the substrate. Drawf sag., Cryptocoryne, for example will help this out a lot. Stem plants will pull some oxygen down as well but not like the ones I listed. Sorry about your bad experience on TPT. Good to see you on here though.


I have never heard of this, could you give me more info, how do you tell apart which plants have advanced roots and which don't.

LOL I don't think I had a bad experience on TPT, my fault for trying to argue with narrow minded people, the mod suspended me cause after he insulted me I thanked him. I guess he didn't like that very much.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In general, stem plants do not have root systems that are as large and strong as rosette plants like the ones HD listed. Rosette plants have a distinct crown with leaves above and roots below. Other examples are sword plants, vallisneria, and all the waterlilies we grow in aquaria (often called "lotus").

Like most rules, there are exceptions. _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_ is a stem plant but has a huge, strong root system.


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rosette plants are 90 percent of what I have in my tanks, they have just always grown well for me that's why I always use them, I thought their leaf arrangement is why they are called rosette, had no idea their roots were any different than any other stem plant. Is this true for all rosette or just certain species.


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

So here's what I got so far, this is my daughters first tank so initially had to talk her out of pink and purple gravel. With our collaboration though, I think it came out great. Definitely a zen like feel to it. It is a Top Fin 2.5g glass tank. I have had problems with almost all of their products and normally wouldn't purchase Top fin products but there was something about the contemporary design that I couldn't help myself. This is one product I would recommend to others as they did a great job.

Proposed stocking;

Floating plants
Duckweed
Hornwort

Stem Plants
Jungle Val (narrow straight)
Hygro sunset (h. polysperma)
Bacopa Caroliniana
Bacopa sp. (Colorata)


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Good selection of plants. Try out a Cryptocoryne for good substrate oxygenation. It will make a great center piece and wont get as big as a Echinodorus. And, you could try some Sag. subulata in place of the Valisnera(the Sagitaria will have similar growth just smaller more scale appropriate, the Val might take over) especially since this IS a 2.5g, lol. It's your tank though! Do what you and your daughter like!


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks, I ended up skipping the jungle val. because your the hornwort and duckweed take up most that space already. Sag. subulata is a great idea, picked up some C. parva might throw some in the 2.5 too


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Without those, you don't have anything to oxygenate the soil, so I'd definitely add something...


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear topic opener,

I am thinking of making a tank like yours: ~2,5-3 gal(10 litres), Thin soil layer, gravel substrate, many plants that I allow to grow emers, no filter or any water moving, maybe some shrimps and snails as animals.

I am going to tell my experiences here.


----------

